# Tablet UI DPI



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

So I recently discovered how amazing the Tablet UI is on my VZW S3 (SCH-I535) and really want to use it but at 160 dpi everything is really tiny. Anyone know of a dpi preferably higher than 200 that has the same UI as 160? Alternately if anyone knows how to get the "Force UI" option to work that would be helpful too. I'm on BAKED b4


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanna say 220 is the highest you can go for tab UI. Not 100% sure tho. Also, you can make the fonts larger under Settings > Accessibility. I wanna say some ROMs have font sizing under settings > display also.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I wanna say 220 is the highest you can go for tab UI. Not 100% sure tho. Also, you can make the fonts larger under Settings > Accessibility. I wanna say some ROMs have font sizing under settings > display also.


I saw that and tried 210 and it wasn't the same, it might have been the tab UI but it wasn't the same tab UI as 160, and saw too I'll have to try it


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Speaking of tablet mode, the only thing holding me back (other than the inability to mod the softkeys) is how small the notification text is. Any way to change that, or will we have to wait for AOKP to make it a feature.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Speaking of tablet mode, the only thing holding me back (other than the inability to mod the softkeys) is how small the notification text is. Any way to change that, or will we have to wait for AOKP to make it a feature.


Do you know how to get a background behind the toggles?


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

PoLoMoTo said:


> So I recently discovered how amazing the Tablet UI is on my VZW S3 (SCH-I535) and really want to use it but at 160 dpi everything is really tiny. Anyone know of a dpi preferably higher than 200 that has the same UI as 160? Alternately if anyone knows how to get the "Force UI" option to work that would be helpful too. I'm on BAKED b4


Tablet ui looks good on 240dpi or 220dpi, though I run 200 with it.

Sent from codefireX


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Do you know how to get a background behind the toggles?


No no idea. Just hoping to be able to have larger text in there, that'll make it usable for me, I like being able to glance at things on my phone.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

synergy said:


> Tablet ui looks good on 240dpi or 220dpi, though I run 200 with it.
> 
> Sent from codefireX


I guess that is the tab UI but the one on 160 looks soooo much better in certain areas like settings


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

PoLoMoTo said:


> I guess that is the tab UI but the one on 160 looks soooo much better in certain areas like settings


Oh... You're not forcing tablet UI, so you don't get dual pane or other niceties. Apologies for the misunderstanding.

Sent from codefireX


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

synergy said:


> Oh... You're not forcing tablet UI, so you don't get dual pane or other niceties. Apologies for the misunderstanding.
> 
> Sent from codefireX


I selected force tab UI but it doesn't seem to work, is there some special way to get it to work?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> I selected force tab UI but it doesn't seem to work, is there some special way to get it to work?


You gotta reboot after using it. It's not currently working on Blackbean, but the latest AOKP builds from BMc and Phantom should both have it working.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> You gotta reboot after using it. It's not currently working on Blackbean, but the latest AOKP builds from BMc and Phantom should both have it working.


Yea I've rebooted a bunch since then just messing with the dpi


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Yea I've rebooted a bunch since then just messing with the dpi


What ROM/Build are you running?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Forgive me if its been mentioned but I just scanned the thread and didn't see it. I think there is a paranoid android ROM for the s3. Its pretty sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Forgive me if its been mentioned but I just scanned the thread and didn't see it. I think there is a paranoid android ROM for the s3. Its pretty sweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It hasn't been mentioned, what does it do?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> BAKED b4
> 
> It hasn't been mentioned, what does it do?


Baked doesn't have it working. BMc and Phantom's latest AOKP builds have it working though.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Forgive me if its been mentioned but I just scanned the thread and didn't see it. I think there is a paranoid android ROM for the s3. Its pretty sweet
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I believe there is, but not sure. It's not posted on Rootz. Also, I own a d2vzw, and not sure if it's been ported to this device.


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I believe there is, but not sure. It's not posted on Rootz. Also, I own a d2vzw, and not sure if it's been ported to this device.


Yea it's over on xda, just flashed. So far it's nice. Don't suppose there's a way to like flash the AOKP rom control app is there?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Yea it's over on xda, just flashed. So far it's nice. Don't suppose there's a way to like flash the AOKP rom control app is there?


Nope paranoid is a lot closer to CM than AOKP. No easy way to flash it on top, would need to do some code merges and work some magic and basically make a whole new ROM...


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure which devices have port. Your best bet would be to check their site. Paranoid-rom.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> I'm not sure which devices have port. Your best bet would be to check their site. Paranoid-rom.com
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


\

Yea there is a port, it's only on xda though


----------

